# ********FRIDAY MUSIC*********



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Happy Friday!!!

How about a little Third Day? God of Wonders!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Darlene Zschech
Shout To The Lord


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Happy Blessed Friday. Let's keep it rolling:

Forgot about this one but amazing song and since it has every book of the Bible named makes it even better.

the father / son team Aaron Jeoffrey

"He Is"


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I found this one on a CD my friend left in my truck. I think it's one of my new favorites.

It's gonna be worth it:





Fight the good fight!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

You are Good


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Rise Up


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

A song that's been done at our Easter pageant

Newsong

"Arise my love"


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning everyone! So glad to see this thread again!

Philllips, Craig and Dean

When God Ran - Live


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Awaken My Heart


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

You are Sovereign Here


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Casting Crowns - Does Anybody Hear Her


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Casting Crowns - Who Am I


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mary Mary - Shackles (My kids and I love this song)


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Slow Fade


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Third Day - Revelation


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

txgirl1722 said:


> Casting Crowns - Does Anybody Hear Her





Gilbert said:


> Slow Fade


Great songs and even better message.

Thx


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rhema Marvanne - Amazing Grace





You've got to hear this little girl sing!!!

Rhema Marvanne was born 9/15/02, lost her mother, Wendi Marvanne Voraritskul, to ovarian cancer on November 8, 2008. Rhema lives in Carrollton, TX and attends The Branch Church (Vista Ridge Campus)

This video was done in Texas around McKinney & Dallas where she lives.

Her mother had died just a few months before she got to put this together.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Casting Crowns - _Praise You in the Storm
_


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW...

hadn't seen this video yet but great song. I feel like this sometimes unfortunately.

Mathew West

"The Motions"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Bring the Rain"

Mercy Me


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Casting Crowns - _Praise You in the Storm_


RT

This guy at church RPC did a cover of Praise you in the storm

Moses Rangel, its awesome


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Nwilkins. That video of Moses Rangel was cool. I think he is from Pasadena.

How about a little praise and worship.

Shout to the Lord


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Jars of Clay

Love Song for a Savior


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Another...FFH

On My Cross


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

FFH new release

"undone"


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> FFH new release
> 
> "undone"


Listen to it, great song, thanks!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Good morning everyone! So glad to see this thread again!
> 
> Philllips, Craig and Dean
> 
> When God Ran - Live


Have you listen to the original by Benny Hester? I remember listening to it over and over on tape. Very limited options when it came to christian music back in the day....but great memories!!!

When God Ran


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing everyone
God Bless


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's an oldie.

Ray Boltz - "Thank You"


----------

